# I can't get a cricket out of my tarantula's tank, should I just leave it?



## lukas1051 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry if this sounds like a really noobish question, but to put it simply I can't get a cricket out of my tarantula's cage. I'm a beginner tarantula owner really, I got her 6 months ago (she's my only one) and she's a Chilean rose, I'm not sure how old she is but she's not fully grown. Anyway I normally buy 'silent crickets' which are brown and usually quite small, but during my last visit to the shop they had run out, so instead I had to buy these black ones and they're a lot more agile than the brown ones. Anyway I put one of these crickets in with my tarantula yesterday and she didn't go for it straight away which I thought was odd, but I left it in overnight and this morning I noticed she still hadn't eaten it. I gave it a little poke with the tweezers and it jumped right under her, but she reared up and ran away, it's quite clear she doesn't want to eat it. She might be pre-molt (her last molt was a few months ago and she didn't eat before that) or maybe she just doesn't want it, I don't know... 

Anyway I've tried to get the cricket but I can't for the life of me grab it, it jumps across the cage when I get near it, and keeps hiding under the wood, or in the little house which I can't get to with the tweezers, and it keeps jumping near the tarantula too and frightening her (she raises her legs and backs away). I don't want to keep poking around as I don't want to stress the spider out considering she doesn't want the cricket, but I've read that you shouldn't leave crickets in there for more than a day as it will stress the spider out and could even damage it... so I don't know what to do. I know this sounds like a really pathetic question and I'm probably worrying about nothing, but what's the best thing to do, should I just leave it in there to eventually die? I thought about sucking it up with the hoover, but that's probably a bit dangerous right? 

I'd really appreciate a little advice, thanks


----------



## Shrike (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't give up.  Man who catch cricket with tweezer accomplish anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

First, your G.rosea sounds normal. They are known to refuse food and fast, as many T's a do. Just keep the water dish clean and full.

If she is in fact in pre-molt there are signs of pre-molt that many terrestrial T's exhibit, like a black shiny abdomen, bald spot on the abdomen from kicking urticating hairs for defense when molting, laying a webbing mat, lethargic and slow and often times lose there ability to stick to glass when climbing

Second, try stabbing the cricket to kill it instead. That's what I do when I can't get one out.

Third, what is a "silent cricket". I feed mine standard feeder crickets and some of them take B. dubia roaches. Above all, you should try searching for "G. rosea care", "Tarantula Care". Good luck and welcome!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 2, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Don't give up.  Man who catch cricket with tweezer accomplish anything.


This is true. I have experience because I'm an Asian woman that used chopsticks growing up  Tongs are a synch. 

To the OP:
If there is room, you can use a catch cup or tupperware or something. Put the cup down with one hand and herd the cricket with the tongs to jump in the cup. Then put the open flat side quickly to the wall and drag it up the wall (cricket still trapped inside) and have a flat "something" to close the top of the cup as it passes the top of the wall. Sorry if that made no sense O.O


----------



## lukas1051 (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> First, your G.rosea sounds normal. They are known to refuse food and fast, as many T's a do. Just keep the water dish clean and full.
> 
> If she is in fact in pre-molt there are signs of pre-molt that many terrestrial T's exhibit, like a black shiny abdomen, bald spot on the abdomen from kicking urticating hairs for defense when molting, laying a webbing mat, lethargic and slow and often times lose there ability to stick to glass when climbing
> 
> ...


OK thank you for the advice, I'll keep trying I guess. The shop I go to sell boxes of crickets that have 'silent crickets' written on, and they're certainly a lot quieter than the ones I brought the other day, but in terms of species or anything like that I have no idea.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> bald spot on the abdomen


Bald spots have nothing to do with molting. Bald spots just make it easier to knotice a dark abdomen.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Bald spots have nothing to do with molting. Bald spots just make it easier to knotice a dark abdomen.


 I know that many lay their urticating hairs, which can lead to a bald spot. I am not by any means saying that this alone would be sign of pre-molt, but coupled with other visual signs can be noticed.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> I know that many lay their urticating hairs, which can lead to a bald spot. I am not by any means saying that this alone would be sign of pre-molt, but coupled with other visual signs can be noticed.


Just making sure. A lot of people seem to be under the assumption that a balding T means it's in pre-molt. I'm glad you know!


----------



## mark e sic (Feb 2, 2012)

throw in another cricket to take out the first one... lol im sorry ok back to serious business.. id say just let it die and when it does just take it out immediatly.. or take your T. out and clean up its enclosure.


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 2, 2012)

I personally wouldn't worry too much about one lone cricket in a T tank. Unless your rosie is quite small (no bigger than the cricket), there is not a whole lot one cricket can do to it, particularly if it hasn't just molted (and if this is the first meal it's refused to eat, odds are low that it will molt soon). Unless you just want to follow InvertFix's example and use chopsticks. I may have to try this out myself next time


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 2, 2012)

Quazgar said:


> I personally wouldn't worry too much about one lone cricket in a T tank. Unless your rosie is quite small (no bigger than the cricket), there is not a whole lot one cricket can do to it, particularly if it hasn't just molted (and if this is the first meal it's refused to eat, odds are low that it will molt soon). Unless you just want to follow InvertFix's example and use chopsticks. I may have to try this out myself next time


LOL! I was only joking about the chop sticks. Just making a funny about Shrike's comment.  But I am asian and very talented with those chopsticks. But I wouldn't defile my prescious chop sticks by catching a nasty cricket with them.  bwahahaha!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2012)

If you absolutely must get the cricket out, take a plastic tube of some sort, stick it over the cricket. then tilt it. thats it.


----------



## JanesLastResort (Feb 2, 2012)

crickets are true assholes. i feel no regret when they get munched up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachno Dano (Feb 2, 2012)

I had to grab tweezers and kill a cricket last night. I couldn't catch it and it wouldn't stop chirping! I am cranky when I am sleepy. 

~Dano


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 2, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> LOL! I was only joking about the chop sticks. Just making a funny about Shrike's comment.  But I am asian and very talented with those chopsticks. But I wouldn't defile my prescious chop sticks by catching a nasty cricket with them.  bwahahaha!


Just go get a cheapo disposable pair from a takeout place.  Problem solved :biggrin:


----------

